# Carolina Dart Frogs at Repticon Winston-Salem 5/31 & 6/1



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Carolina Dart Frogs will be selling at Repticon Winston-Salem, NC this coming weekend, 5/31 & 6/1.
Along with new and used vivariums, viv supplies, fruit fly culturing kits and cork tubes, we will have the following frogs.
Sub-adult red galacts
Adult and sub-adult mint terribilis
Juvie azureus, leucomelas, Costa Rican green & black auratus, blue & black auratus 
A captive bred red trivitattus sub-adult, bicolor juvie, adult reticulated auratus 
Several adult caucheros, cristobal pair, proven male bastimentos, proven male el dorado, female valle de agua


----------



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Also bringing a pair of proven benedicta for $360.00.


----------

